# Dremel bits in Rotozip?



## JohnEinNJ (Dec 22, 2011)

Do Dremel router bits work effectively/safely in a Rotozip? Home depot has a pretty comprehensive set of Dremel bits for $19.99.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Are they about the same diameter? Maybe buy one and see if it fits.


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

I use Dremel bits in my Rotozip. 
I think the RotoZip unit won't hold anything less than a 1/8" bit if I am not mistaken.
I purchased the Rotozip FS2 flex shaft to use the smaller 1/16" to 1/8" Dremel bits.

The Rotozip FS2 flex shaft is a retired product. 
If you can find one buy it, I use mine for power carving and love it.
Amazon has them if you can't find it anywhere. I bought mine from Lowes several years ago.

Read somewhere it may not fit new generation Rotozips.

Lisa


----------

